# pinnacle tv tuner + emu10k1 line-in sound problem

## AnonNomis

I've been trying to get my tv card to work properly with xawtv.  I'm using the bttv modules.  My card is the pinnacle pctv with the bt878 chip.  The video shows up just fine but sound does not work.  Sound does work in all other applications.  The sound is connected through a 1/8th stereo jack from the tv card into the line-in of my sound blaster live value.  After messing around with v4l modules for a day I discovered that if I plug my speakers directly into the tv card, the sound plays just fine.  I feel stupid for not trying it sooner.  So now I'm fairly certain the problem is in the line-in of my sound blaster live.  I am correct to assume this right?  I was originally using alsa for sound but after messing with the line-in volume and all the other volume controls using alsamixergui I still got no sound through the sound card.  I then recompiled my kernel removing all alsa modules and compiling in the kernel emu10k1 driver.  I figured the kernel sound was easier to deal with then alsa but the line-in still does not work.  I cranked up all the volume switches using the volume mixer pluggin for gkrellm and still no luck.  Does anyone know what else i can try.  

Thanks in advance

-Simon

----------

## AnonNomis

Well I figured out the problem.  No one answered my question but in case anyone runs into a similiar problem here is what i did.  I'm a fluxbox user so I normally use gkrellm volume mixer pluggin or smixer.  But since I couldn't get my sound to work and some other posts suggested kmix.  I installed kde and tried it.  With kmix I was able to get my sound to work but I don't know exactly what I had to turn on since not everything is labeled in kmix.  Since i don't like using kde I looked for another mixer that worked, I found that mix2000 did the job really well and seems to be made just for recording.  

-Simon

----------

## inukshuk

you just saved my day: had the same problem and you pointed me to the right direction -- so in case anybody else has this problem, you simply need to *activate* the line-in (not only crank up the volume, like i did) -- most mixers will allow you to do that...

----------

## J3$U$H1M$3LF

great, i am a linux noob and i am installing gentoo atm. I was wondering if my Pinnacle PCTV would work (of better: if I would get it to work) under gentoo, you give me hope ^^

----------

## sarnold

I don't have KDE installed; is there another mixer I can use for this besides kmix?

I have the same problem with my bttv card, ie, no sound through the line-in cable.  What exactly is meant be the above?  How do you "activate" a sound channel?  In my experience, at least with things other than alsa, all the mixer channels should be "on" or "activated" by default.

Any tips?

----------

## Mr. Pointy

Sounds similiar to my problem here

It's not exactly the same though.  I'm still switching my speaker connection between Line Out and Rear Out.

----------

## sarnold

My problem seems to have been due to incorrect bttv/tuner module parameters.  Once I got the right settings for tuner and card type, it started working perfectly.  Here's where I found some good info:

http://www.mind.lu/~yg/ftvco/

The weird thing is, my card's not even close to the one KWorld card listed in the card_types file.  The one KWorld card was some number in the 70's or 80's, but my card only works with card=2 and "tuner type=2".  I also have pll=0, but I don't think I tried any other options once it worked.  I also haven't tried setting up the FM tuner or remote yet either, but the TV part works great now.

The various options for the modules are documented in the kernel source docs under video4linux/bttv, and the page above has a script for finding the right options.  The script wouldn't run for me, but I tried the same approach manually until I hit on the above options.

I ended up loading the modules in modules.autoload (with no options), removing the bttv stuff from the main aliases file, and then adding all the options in a modules.d/bttv script.  Various sources recommend different module options/parameters, some of which I tried and didn't need.  You pretty much have to mess with it yourself a little and see what works for your card.

Steve

Steve

----------

